# Tapatalk Updated - Now Supports BlackBerry!



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've updated Tapatalk.

It would be good if someone who uses it could please confirm that it still works!?

The new version supports BlackBerry so those of you who use them can now browse UK-M from your mobiles as well.

It's available in the CrackBerry App Store - search Tapatalk.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Yoshi said:


> Where do I download this for my blackberry?


Google CrackBerry. It's in their App Store.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

It's also on the official Blackberry app world


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it any good that tapatalk thing I just go on2 my bb internet and go on uk m that way don't have 2 buy the tapatalk eather lol so what are the advantages of doing it that way then


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Is tapatalk for iPhone broken? Past two days it won't let me load favourites/subscribed topics. Says user Id is 0.


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

still works, lorian. I use it.

Iphone


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

What about other phones ive got a nokia e7 on o2........anything for this device ?


----------

